# Subaru Outback makeover



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

2.0-litre Boxer Diesel mated to Lineartronic CVT for the first time
New drivetrain returns up to 44.8mpg (combined) and 166/km CO2
Visual refresh, inside and out
Improved ride and handling through chassis upgrades
New model added to range: 2.0D SX Lineartronic
On sale November 1. OTR price from £29,995
Launched in Europe in 1996, the original Subaru Outback pioneered the 'Crossover' concept, combining the comfort, interior space and superior on-road handling of a family estate with the off-road capability and ground clearance of a sports utility vehicle. 








Upgraded for the 2014 model year, Subaru engineers have now realised further improvements to the Outback, enhancing the car's handling characteristics with revised suspension components and the latest incarnation of Subaru's Vehicle Dynamics Control. The model also features a revised design for both the interior and exterior.

However the most significant change for the Outback is the introduction of a new powertrain pairing. A world first, Subaru engineers have combined the popular 2.0-litre Boxer diesel engine with a Lineartronic CVT (continuously variable transmission) - bringing improvements in driveability, fuel economy and emissions while also widening the car's appeal immensely.








With the new engine and gearbox combination the 2014 MY Subaru Outback will return 44.8 mpg and 166g/km CO2 on the combined cycle.

Visual refresh

The Outback line-up has received a visual upgrade, refreshing the vehicle's looks. Emphasising the Outback's sense of toughness and its ability to tackle all roads and conditions, the latest model features body-coloured cladding in place of the previous iteration's black plastic.

Buyers now have a wider range of colours to choose from - including two new colours: Deep Sea Blue Pearl and Dark Grey Metallic - while larger fog lamps and the addition of a gloss black finish to the front headlamps give the car greater road presence than before. The alloy wheels now have a gunmetal finish as standard.








The upgraded cabin of the latest Outback features clearer and more modern instrumentation - including the addition of a liquid crystal instrument cluster display and new materials for a number of dashboard elements. Black metallic panels bring about a more modern and premium appearance and feel, while instruments within the ****pit have been moved to improve user-friendliness.

Engaging handling, in all conditions

Subaru engineers have worked hard to further improve the Outback's ride and handling, notably through alterations to the car's front and rear suspension. The result is a more stable ride and increased comfort for occupants.

The engine and front and rear suspension systems - the latter with a self-levelling feature as standard - are mounted on their own sub-frames, bringing about reduced vibration and noise. The fourth-generation Outback's double-wishbone rear suspension is compact enough to give buyers a 526-litre luggage area (with the rear seats upright).

The Outback continues to offer a significant 200mm of ground clearance, while the placement of the compact, horizontally-opposed engine and transmission afford a typically Subaru-like low centre of gravity, endowing the Outback with high levels of cornering stability.

Subaru's Symmetrical All-Wheel Drive (AWD) system features on all Outback models. For those equipped with a manual transmission, the AWD technology is accompanied by Active Torque Split, and for those with the Lineartronic CVT it is coupled with a centre differential with viscous limited slip differential. Both drivetrain layouts deliver reassuring driving dynamics in all conditions, both on- and off-road.

High levels of standard equipment

The 2014 MY Subaru Outback 2.0D Lineartronic variant will feature a new trim level, the SX. High levels of standard equipment are featured inside and out.

For the exterior there are new 17-inch gunmetal alloy wheels, along with body-coloured bumpers, body-coloured power folding door mirrors (with integrated LED indicator repeaters), and matching colour-coded door handles. Silver roof rails and a roof spoiler are other exterior accents, while a power-sliding glass sunroof (with sunshade) and UV protected front, side and rear glass also feature. Self-levelling automatic HID headlamps and rain sensing wipers add convenience for the driver.

Further highlights include front fog lights, pop-up headlight washers, heated mirrors, rear window defogger with timer, front and side window defrosters, and a windscreen wiper de-icer function.








Inside, the new SX model provides the Outback with a wealth of useful equipment. Audio and cruise control functions are present on the leather-trimmed steering wheel, while new sports seats at the front are heated to provide extra comfort when the weather turns cold.

For further comfort and convenience of driver and passengers, dual-zone automatic air-conditioning, Bluetooth® hands-free system, audio system with USB connectivity and a VGA centre display with rear vision camera are all present.

New speedometer and rev counter dials feature in the Outback's upgraded instrument binnacle, while a one-touch lane change facility has also been added which activates the indicators to flash three times.

Additional features of leather interior and satellite navigation are available as dealer fit options if the customers wish to upgrade.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Once looked at one of these think it was an 08 model,well specked and a nice car,i think it looked better than this new model.


----------

